# driving school



## richellepeh (Dec 11, 2011)

hi to everyone, anyone here from Selangor, Malaysia?, I am looking for a nice school for driving if anyone knows pls share thanks


----------



## Lanny (Jan 26, 2012)

richellepeh said:


> hi to everyone, anyone here from Selangor, Malaysia?, I am looking for a nice school for driving if anyone knows pls share thanks


Hi there,

By Selangor, where do you mean? I and u need about 1 n half months to complete the test plus obtaining ur drivers license if you pass all the tests. There are english modules as well. in the coming months, the Malaysian government is launching a new test module for students with the option to take an exam with an Auto car.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

richellepeh said:


> hi to everyone, anyone here from Selangor, Malaysia?, I am looking for a nice school for driving if anyone knows pls share thanks


just go to JPJ and ask for their advice. or google for Metro driving school.


----------

